# Uber Response Time



## Seinfeld

I noticed it seems to depend what I am e-mailing about, but I'd say my average response time via e-mail in the past 9 months has been 3-7 days. 2 out of the 10 e-mails or so I have sent received no response.


----------



## Joanne

It depends. If it's something pretty straightforward I'd say 2 days.


----------



## nosphalot

When they get back to me about the payment error I'll let you know. Most of their responses have been within a day, though some took 5 days of back and forth before I actually got an answer to what I was asking. Them taking longer on my payment issue is not a good sign though.


----------



## UberComic

It was two days for the phone issue last week. That's the extent of my dealings with them.


----------



## Larry B

Somewhere between 3 days and never for me.


----------



## tess

Ive contacted them three times. Once, one day, the other times over 3 days.


----------



## Anastasia

I gave up - if I want something I hang around their office - get ubered and then hit them up hehe


----------



## John

They answer your e mails?


----------



## Art

It all depends on if the answer to your e-mail can be copied and pasted or if they have to come up with a new bullshit answer that does not aswer you inquiries. 
(Anywhere from 20 minuts - 3weeks)


----------



## nosphalot

I got a canned response to my payment issue after 8 days. I replied explaining they still need to read and answer my actual question. We shall see how long that takes.


----------



## SeahawkTim

Same here. The second time they doinked on the per-rider incentive, I sent them an e-mail asking pretty assertively for an explanation behind both instances of the delay. All I got was the same "you'll get it next week" stock response that they sent out the first time.

I imagine they're getting bombarded with messages about the whole airport fiasco right now, so who knows when the spray of boilerplate "we're in talks with CA government officials" e-mails will make their way to drivers.


----------



## u_no_me

In Chicago, response time hasn't been too bad, usually 24-48 hrs. But on at least several occasions, I've had more than one support request in a short time period, and when I get the stupid support feedback form, I'm alway like, WTF, which one is this for?


----------



## SeahawkTim

I sent Uber two messages about the same ride - one as a fare review and the other as a separate e-mail - on Saturday night/Sunday morning. Not only did Apple Maps (which I'm never using again) completely botch an address and send me 10 miles off course, but it took me three tries to request a fare review. The first time the options to select a reason didn't show up, and I ended up getting booted offline because there was apparently another ride request in the background. I try two more times, and the ping comes in twice more before I'm given the chance to resolve the open fare. I have yet to hear back regarding either message, but continue to get the automated "we'll get to it, honest" replies.

I originally felt sorry about the $82.16 fare the riders got hit with on account of the mistake. I feel less sorry about it now that I know that Uber's going to have to eat the whole refund and still pay me my share because it took them so long to handle this issue that the statement's already gone out.


----------



## Salthedriver

I just call them direct......ok maybe I don't


----------



## Sydney Uber

My crazed rantings last night about the ratings system, at how drivers were being penalised by riders making unreasonable and sometimes unlawful requests (followed by my apology for the foul language) got the very first phone call ever, direct from my local office. Sort of confirmed some things we've known all along


----------



## SeahawkTim

Care to elaborate, Sydney?


----------



## Seinfeld

I have found Lyft is the same with response time. I looked through my email correspondences and, in My rideshare experience, contacting the bureaucracy in charge has an average response time of just over 5 days.


----------



## Kanoro

Usually within a few hours. I just contacted them about a trip that they randomly ended for no reason. Was a 5 hour drive, longest trip ever. I was so excited and they randomly said "Uber is ending this trip, please drop off your passenger at a safe location." Obviously I wasn't gonna leave a pretty girl in the middle of an interstate at 1 am so I just drove the last hour to her dropoff location and contacted Uber afterwards. It's been about 14 hours now and still nothing. I didn't get paid as much as I should have for that 5 hour long excursion because they ended it prematurely. Anyone else have this issue?


----------



## crazy916

I feel the more you email them the longer it takes for them to respond. I have not heard back from Uber in 2 weeks and I send them daily reminders that I my issue has not been resolved.


----------



## Koffee

Kanoro said:


> Usually within a few hours. I just contacted them about a trip that they randomly ended for no reason. Was a 5 hour drive, longest trip ever. I was so excited and they randomly said "Uber is ending this trip, please drop off your passenger at a safe location." Obviously I wasn't gonna leave a pretty girl in the middle of an interstate at 1 am so I just drove the last hour to her dropoff location and contacted Uber afterwards. It's been about 14 hours now and still nothing. I didn't get paid as much as I should have for that 5 hour long excursion because they ended it prematurely. Anyone else have this issue?


https://help.uber.com/h/f7d602d3-f2c5-4d63-8395-83a8ea4c34d7

Send them the whole trip information and they should make it good. If they balk send them this link to their own rules.

Koffee

PS.. My response times for either e-mail or in app message has always been within 15 mins.. every time. But the [email protected] is no longer working and kicks back mail. You have to start the conversation in the app.


----------



## Kanoro

I did, I sent them everything. They actually just finally responded. And they requested information that I already sent them (they tend to do that alot).


----------



## poopyhead

nosphalot said:


> I got a canned response to my payment issue after 8 days. I replied explaining they still need to read and answer my actual question. We shall see how long that takes.


Bangalore Mafia strikes again !


----------



## graphicdriver

so i went to take a few trips this morning before my full time job, and noticed a surge was happening right around me, so that was nice. went online, got a ping for pool 9 minutes away at 1.5x surge. i'm not super picky with this being a very part time thing, so the surge was welcome. i accept. immediately the ride disconnects. then i get a followup ping for the same passenger with 0 surge. stupidly, i accept. luckily it was a short, pleasant enough trip. after it's over and i get my minimum fare, i put in a fare review complaining it should have been 1.5x, or at least something, considering i was sitting within a rush hour surge area. i got a response within 10 minutes saying that they reviewed it, the surge was at 1.9 and they've adjusted my fare..

so, great? except, how many other instances of being screwed over like this do drivers just not have the time or patience to bother with. it was like $1.50 boost for me, but that obviously adds up. this sort of "good" customer (contractor?) service is actually scary because it makes me wonder how much $ i'm actually leaving on the table from missed boosts and surges. not to mention, i've had fare adjustments in my favor before (after i submit a complaint) only to have them readjust themselves down (below my original fare) and had i not obsessively checked it and noticed it went down and complained again (and received a 4th different fare) i would have just been screwed. i can't imagine all you drives who have hundreds of drives a week to try to keep track of. sounds exhausting.


----------

